# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wiersma (Leiden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wiersma

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Wiersma Huisartsen, Leiden

Adres: Haagweg 60, Leiden

Website: www.wiersmahuisartsen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wiersma*

----------

